# Quillamina!



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

At last, I have been able to take pictures of Quillypig. They're a little grainy, and the light wasn't wonderful, so a couple of them needed a touch of Photoshop. Nothing fancy, just a blur of the background on one or two and a sharpening of Quillamina herself. I tried to get her to wear her little party hat, but she just wasn't having any of that. I'll get some pictures of Loki later, but for now, you'll just have to be satisfied with these shots of my baby girl.









You can see one of her devil horns in this one. (She has two white quills on her forehead that look like horns, so I call them her devil horns.)



























"But Moooom! I wanna go asploring!" (She kept trying to wander over to my mom the whole time we were doing this.)









"Dun touch me, I'm ticked at you."









A shot of some of her quills. Had to sharpen this so her quills were more visible.

For those of you who are interested, that thing she's sitting on in all those shots is her blanket, the one I made for her birthday. It has her name embroidered on it on the purple side, but unfortunately, you can't see that in any of these pictures. It's a good thing it didn't decide to shed (as this material is, unfortunately, wont to do) while we were having our photoshoot, or my poor piggy would have had fuzzes ruining her photos. What a travesty that would have been!

<< By the way, if anyone can tell me what colour she is, that'd be great. -shot- Algerian Chocolate? Regular Chocolate? Just a Brown? I dunno, you tell me. (Seriously, I have no freaking clue. Her nose seems to change colour on a regular basis, too. One day it's entirely black, the next, it's partially brown. I swear to god this actually happens. It's kind of weird.)


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sela said:


> Her nose seems to change colour on a regular basis, too. One day it's entirely black, the next, it's partially brown.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, how cute!! :mrgreen:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awe what a cutie 

I think she's an Algerian something, but I'm not sure @[email protected]


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

How adorable! Sadly I'm not good with identifying hedgies, so I can't help you with that!
I hardly know what my little guy is. :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She's adorable  I'd say she's Algerian Grey if not grey than chocolate.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Glad you finally found your camera. I love her little devil horns!!! 

In regards to the caption for the second last picture. If that is her "don't touch me stance" she is much more tolerant than my Quiglebutt.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

@Hedgielover: Oh, it's not my camera. x3 I borrowed my mother's, I still can't find mine. Stupid thing.

She's not actually saying that, I don't think. Quillamina is very calm and quite tolerant, a far cry from the nasty hissing thing I brought home last year.

@Larry: Why an Algerian Grey? o-O Her banding is dark brown, aren't Greys...well, grey?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She is so adorable, Im glad you shared with us


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sela said:


> @Larry: Why an Algerian Grey? o-O Her banding is dark brown, aren't Greys...well, grey?


Algerian Grays have gray ears and a gray mask, but not necessarily gray quills. They can have a hint of brown, or can be dark brown (I think).


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, she looks like such a sweetie! I'd say Algerian Grey as well, though in better lighting she may look different. If she has a more brown nose than a black nose, I'd go with Algerian Chocolate.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's adorable! And I love your captions.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

@LG and Shae: Her nose is mostly black. She has a tiny spot of brown that's most often not very visible, I can only really see it when her nose is dry, and in certain lighting. Her ears are also grayish brown, and her mask is a very light brown.

In response to your 'she looks like a sweetie,' LG, she is. <3 She loves to snuggle, and can't get enough petting, unless she wants to sleep.

Funny fact about her nose: next to Loki, she looks almost snub-nosed. His face is much longer than hers, and we all thought she had such a long nose until I brought her baby brother home.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwwwww 
Yeah, my Kashi has a little imp nose like your Quillamina ^-^
Part of the reason why I picked him out of the litter  Kashi has dumbo ears and the little stubby nose that points up at the end ^-^


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Quillamina is a little imp, period. She loves to be naughty sometimes...

<< >> Just yesterday, she nurpled (not actually sure how you spell it) my dad. I'm not kidding, she actually did it. I was in another room at the time, so I didn't see it, but I laughed so hard when he told me about it.


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Sososo cute! & I love her name


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sela said:


> Quillamina is a little imp, period. She loves to be naughty sometimes...
> 
> << >> Just yesterday, she nurpled (not actually sure how you spell it) my dad. I'm not kidding, she actually did it. I was in another room at the time, so I didn't see it, but I laughed so hard when he told me about it.


Just read this today, but that is hilarious! :lol:
She's much more of an imp than my Kashi  The naughtiest thing Kashi will do is drool all over my sheets where I usually sleep :lol:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, Quilly's a naughty girl. It's hilarious to hear my dad go "AGH!" when one of my babies bites him. Thing is, he doesn't learn that licking = about to bite. You'd think he would have by now, with all the times he's gotten nipped.


----------

